# Keefer's Story



## keeferkat (Feb 11, 2007)

We lost our little baby boy Keefer ("Keefy") last Saturday night. He died at home with us from the effects of Hyperthyroidism at 16.5 years old. Keefer was a beautiful Red Persian. He was diagnosed with Hyperthyroidism last September and was on Methimazole until late December. Due to his low platelet count and side effects we opted for Radioactve Iodine Treatment on January 9th.

Keefer was never able to put much weight back on and he weighed only 4.8 lbs. when he got the Iodine shot. Keefy came back home on January 11th and we were full of hope. They said we should see a difference in a month. About two weeks after the shot he showed signs of the Hyperthyroidism coming back (ravenous appetite, restlessness, insomnia, increased vocals, etc.). I called the place he had the Iodine treatment and the Technician said we needed to give it more time. Unfortunately Keefy didn't have the luxury of more time. He was one of the unlucky 6% who got an inadequate dose of Radioactive Iodine.

He was suppose to go back to our Vet to check his T4 count last Monday, but didn't make it. He enjoyed life right up to the end and we never would of thought he was so close to passing. In the end he lost too much weight and his body quit on him. He fell down while walking to the litter box and I carried him to the box. He fell again getting out and I picked him up and hugged him in my arms and cried like a baby, knowing he wasn't going to make it.


Of course we are filled with sadness and guilt and wish we could go back and make some different choices. But the only realistic thing we could of done to change the outcome was to notice his weight loss sooner. 

Keefer was a very friendly and affectionate cat and we called him the "Official Greeter", because he thought everyone was coming to see him. His favorite thing was having "I Can't Believe It's Not Butter". He had his own tub in the fridge and would sit in front of the fridge letting us know in no uncertain terms when he wanted some.

He also loved sunning himself in our house and out by our screen enclosed swimming pool and chasing Gecko's. Keefer and his brother retired 4 years ago with us in Florida. And he loved the warm weather.

There are many Keefy stories in our memories. He was a great companion / friend and lap cat who for example would sit with me on the computer and had to be on the bathroom counter when I shaved and had to supervise everything that went on in the kitchen. And of course he had to sleep with us and hog most of the bed most of the time. Basically he had to be in the middle of everything (even when he was so sick). His "huge" presence in this house is greatly missed.

I'm a 51 year old man and have never felt so sad in my whole life. I miss him terribly. We still have his brother (litter-mate) who is a Blue Persian. I know in time life will seem fun again, but we will never forget our little baby boy "Keefy" who came into our lives and gave us so much happiness for 16.5 years. Bye Keefy and thanks for being the loving little Cat that you were.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss   Keefer sounded like quite a character and a wonderful friend. 

I understand your pain, having lost one of my own cats a couple of months ago. With time, the pain will lessen and you will be able to smile at your memories of Keefer. Until then, take the time you need to grieve and give lots of love to his brother. I'm sure he is feeling a sense of loss, too.

All the best to you during this difficult time.


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm so very sorry to hear about your loss of lil' Keefer. He sounds like a wonderful and steadfast companion whose memory will be with you always.


----------



## keeferkat (Feb 11, 2007)

Lisa 216 said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss   Keefer sounded like quite a character and a wonderful friend.
> 
> I understand your pain, having lost one of my own cats a couple of months ago. With time, the pain will lessen and you will be able to smile at your memories of Keefer. Until then, take the time you need to grieve and give lots of love to his brother. I'm sure he is feeling a sense of loss, too.
> 
> All the best to you during this difficult time.


Thank you and I'm sorry for your loss also. Keefer was a New England cat himself, having lived his first 12 years in Haverhill Ma. He and his brother also use to vacation down on Cape Cod (actually stay with my mother). And then they both retired to Florida with us four years ago.

Keefer really was a character and I now know, my best friend. His brother despite being mostly deaf is doing well and he gets all the love he can handle.

All the best to you as well.


----------



## keeferkat (Feb 11, 2007)

MikePageKY said:


> I'm so very sorry to hear about your loss of lil' Keefer. He sounds like a wonderful and steadfast companion whose memory will be with you always.


Thank you, Keefer was very special to us. He had almost human like qualities to him. You're correct, he was wonderful and we'll never forget him.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

keeferkat said:


> Keefer was a New England cat himself, having lived his first 12 years in Haverhill Ma. He and his brother also use to vacation down on Cape Cod (actually stay with my mother). And then they both retired to Florida with us four years ago.


Well-travelled kitties :wink: I like to spend time on Cape Cod, too, although my cats stay home  

How is Keefer's brother doing? Have you noticed any change in his behavior? My cats definitely acted strangely after I lost Snickers...they seemed out of sorts for a while  

Welcome to the forum, but I'm sorry it's under sad circumstances.


----------



## keeferkat (Feb 11, 2007)

Lisa 216 said:


> keeferkat said:
> 
> 
> > Keefer was a New England cat himself, having lived his first 12 years in Haverhill Ma. He and his brother also use to vacation down on Cape Cod (actually stay with my mother). And then they both retired to Florida with us four years ago.
> ...


Downing is doing well. Keefer died at home, so we showed Downing his body and he sniffed and ran away. So we don't know what he thinks. Keefer and Downing were very close brothers up until Keefer got sick a few months ago. He seemed to give Keefy his space during this time. Keefer was the dominate one, but Downing didn't bother Keefer as maybe he knew he was sick.

Downing is a loving cat, but on his own terms. Keefer was a high-maintenance kitty, requiring a lot of attention.

I've since read that cats mask illness well. Keefer did this, as I thought for sure he'd make it for his T4 check. He went down-hill fast on us. But he was as sweet and loving to the end. 

Thanks for the welcome, I'm retired and miss my friend very much and was glad to find a forum where I could express myself. If Keefer were here he'd be laying on my lap right now while I type. Downing's laying by the window sunning himself right now. 

It's only been a week since Keefy died, but my wife and I now know what a person who suffers from depression must feel. Hopefully we'll heal in time. But right now it seems it won't.

Keefer and Downing use to go to Harwich on the Cape. They hated to travel, but we could never leave them alone for very long. They never got use to it either.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Giant Hugs! RIP dear Keefer


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so very sorry you have lost your little friend. You're so right; they are wonderful companions. My heart goes out to you and your wife. I understand your sorrow. Let the tears come when they need to. May God give you peace and wonderful memories. God bless. Until you meet again.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

God bless you and your wife, KeeferKat. This kind of loss is very painful indeed. May you feel His healing grace soon.


----------

